

The President Is Missing - bakbak
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/04/11/opinion/11krugman.html?_r=1&src=me&ref=homepage

======
drallison
As usual, Krugman is on-point and rational. President Obama has not shown the
leadership needed, particularly in the face of the shameless and irresponsible
behavior of the Republicans.

------
jterce
Especially considering the author, that is a wonderfully heartwarming story.

------
viggity
this has _NOTHING_ to do with hacker news. Go back to reddit.

